# How can I find a replacement OEM 18" LTZ rim for cheap?



## mbucklein (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello. Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to reply and help me figure this thing out.

As you can see from the pictures I attached, my rim is pretty bent up after I went over a pothole. I moved to Indiana in 2013 after living the first 28 years of my life in Southern California, and so far I'm not impressed with the quality of the roads at all. Winter has been around for a while now, and so has asphalt, and they still haven't figured out how to prevent potholes? 

... Fortunately, and miraculously, the tire still holds N[SUB]2[/SUB] inside - no loss of pressure whatsoever. But I'm not going to put any stock into how long that's going to last, so I gotta get a new rim. Bitchin.

I called my local Chevrolet dealer, and it's $445 to order a new 18" rim that goes for the LTZ trim. Screw that. *

Which brings me to the meat of my question:*

I've seen a lot of posts and references here and in other places about how great junkyards can be for finding parts off junked cars for cheap. I don't know much about this practice, and have never been to a junkyard, so I have no idea what I'm supposed to do or be looking for. I guess I'll put it into a couple core questions

Is there an online database that tracks items like the rim I need and what junkyard it's at? Like do junkyards do an inventory for all the spare parts that are good from a car they get that's junked? 
Barring any such database, what's the best way to go about finding the rim I need? Is junkyard the way to go? 
Am I even likely to find an OEM 18" alloy rim for an LTZ Cruze? Does it cost anything if I do? 
Are there special junkyards just for cars and car parts? 
Basically, _where should I start? _I don't wanna go around wasting a bunch of time, looking at venues with no hope of offering the part I need.
There aren't any after market rims that even remotely resemble the 18" OEM; I already looked. And I can't find any other source besides the dealership. 
 

I think that's pretty much it. Comment with any questions or clarifications. Thanks again for the help.

Michael


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to Indiana..lol, hope this site helps.

2011-2013 Chevrolet Cruze 18" 5477 - All Factory Wheels


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

This is on the Indy craigslist. A set of 4 with less then 30 miles on them for $700. Might take less they have been listed for a while now.
18"Chevrolet Rims and Tires Set of 4


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

It will be cheaper to have it repaired then to replace with a used one


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Michael,

All excellent questions. There is indeed a database like you mention, called car-part.com. Most reputable junkyards subscribe to this because repair facilities use this tool to find parts they need, aka most of a junkyard's business.

That said, there's nothing real close to you on there, surprisingly. Some of them would probably ship though, if you search by price. There is a real good deal on a set of four, new take offs, for $300 with tires. That's an excellent deal to include the tires! This is BY FAR the most desirable wheel package for the Cruze, so finding a good deal on one won't be easy.

Here's a link to the search page: Search Results


----------



## mbucklein (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank very much - I really appreciate these good suggestions. Much better prices than $465 for one rim! Thanks again --


----------



## randyz (Mar 18, 2014)

About Us | OEM Wheels | Car Tires | Discount Wheels


----------

